

Crowdsource Microsoft's new CEO - ray_sun
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Y62ugAoO58msPK4yDxXgHdI7lvivFWQXc7HvEuE_Wi4/viewform

======
ipodize
A bit easy to game... Just submitted Bill Gates eight times.

